# Microfiber Hoody and New Colorways Pro Guide Series Microfiber Shirt



## ihuntfish (Jul 22, 2009)

*Microfiber Hoody* 
Specifically designed to keep you warm. The top microfiber layer releases moisture from the inner fleece layer, keeping you dry and comfortable.

Anti-static fleece lining 
3D Rubberized prints on left sleeve and hood
Front pouch pocket
Woven side seam label
Dyed to match draw cord with metal end caps for years of durability









$55 

Also available with Original Buff attached 
*Pro Guide Series Microfiber Hoody*








$75 

*Pro Guide Series Microfiber Shirt*: New Color-ways 










*CUSTOM ORDER *also available
You pick the shirt color as well as the buff color and length.  No additional charge

$60 


Use discount code: inshore
and take $10 off ANY shirt purchase

www.ihuntfish.net


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

[smiley=1-beer-german.gif] Nice!


----------



## ihuntfish (Jul 22, 2009)

Thank you sir


----------

